
Stack Overflow isn’t very welcoming. It’s time for that to change - benaadams
https://medium.com/@jayhanlon/welcome-wagon-dd57cbdd54d9
======
sctb
Ongoing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16934942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16934942).

